# Deadbeat hunters grounded



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Michigan is light years behind other states that deal with this crap.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

zx10r2004 said:


> YEP,they should take their drivers license too. why should the mother have to take care of the kids and the dads dont have to pay nothing. throw them in jail.


 I wonder if you have any experience with a mother and child support? I agree you must support your kids,but there are two sides to ever story. There is no excuse for not paying,but if you trade stories with enough guys it becomes apparent these cases are most always biased toward the father. Its hard to deal with giving this money to someone that doesn't work,doesn't want to,has a new live in man that doesn't work,then sends the kid to you dressed like an orphan,telling you all the things they need. None of which are grounds for a change of custody in the eyes of the court. Plus imo the nonpayers are the ones that work under the table or are unemployed. If you have a regular job you will pay. If Bin Ladin owed child support the FOC would find him in a week.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Let's not forget there are "Deadbeat" mothers out there as well. Believe me I'm not sticking up for anyone who shuns their responsibilities as a parent but it goes both ways. I know several guys who pay their child support as ordered and don't have enough to live on themselves while their Ex's are spending the money on beer, cloths(for themselves) and even drugs. I know one guy in particular who was kicked out because his wife wanted to go back with her Ex who is in prison for 20 years. My friend has his son everyday, the only time he's not with his Dad is when he's in school and yet my friend is ordered to pay his Ex. He has fought this 3 times and lost each time, the kicker is that his Ex doesn't even work. His Ex comes to him constantly needing extra money for shoe's, school pictures and cloths for his son,(which he gives her) well isn't that what the Child support is for? Like I said I'm not sticking up for those truly Dead beat parents but like some one already stated there are two sides to most stories.

Remember anyone can be a parent but it takes someone special to be a Mommy or Daddy.

By the way I have been married for 26 years (to the same lady) and have 3 children and I have never had to deal with FOC myself.


----------

